# Steering plumbing arm fastening nut



## Jennygarciat

Esta es la parte de un bus , pero a la hora de traducirlo no le encuentro mucha logica  yo lo puse asi :

Steering plumbing arm fastening nut_* =Tuerca de dirección de ajuste plumbing *_

Estas palabra estan todas juntas en un cuadro de  un manual de buses , pero  no se exacmente que significa.
Steering : direccion
Arm fastening nut : Tuerca de fijacion de brazo
y plumbing : ?  

Y todo justo junto como iria ? en que orden?


----------



## k-in-sc

My son says there are a lot of little parts in steering assemblies with odd random-sounding names. 
The only mentions of "steering plumbing arms" I see online are on poorly translated Chinese sites. 
Do you have a diagram, by any chance?


----------



## rodelu2

Is it a hydraulic steering system?


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, my son asked that too, but it still sounds weird. Plumbing?!


----------



## Jennygarciat

k-in-sc said:


> Yeah, my son asked that too, but it still sounds weird. Plumbing?!


 
haha , guess what? , this manual was given to me translated in english , but these manual is about chinese buses.


----------



## k-in-sc

Great! Good luck with that!
XD


----------



## rodelu2

Any and all hoses, tubes and assorted fittings in a hydraulic assembly are called "plumbing", same as the water plumbing in your house.


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, I've never heard it called that in an automotive context. But what do I know ...


----------



## Jennygarciat

haha , ya its super hard ,Im not a professional translator   anyway .. So the word Plumbing shouldnt be there right? and this would be  *hydraulic steering system? *If so  is easier to translate it in spanish.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, it's not the whole system, it's the arm, which also doesn't make sense to me. A "hydraulic steering arm" is on a boat, not a bus ...
Whatever Jorge thinks!


----------



## Jennygarciat

k-in-sc said:


> Well, it's not the whole system, it's the arm, which also doesn't make sense to me. A "hydraulic steering arm" is on a boat, not a bus ...


 and.. now im more confused ... so what would be the apropriate word in english for that pasrt of the bus?


----------



## rodelu2

Lo que sabemos:
1) Hay una tuerca. 2) Hay un brazo. 3) Hay (tal vez)caños y/o mangueras. 4) Hay un mecanismo de dirección.
Lo que NO sabemos (yo, por lo menos):1) Es o no hidráulico el sistema?  
Preguntas a Jennygarcia:1) Es la dirección hidráulica? 2) Hay en el original especificaciones sobre par de apriete de esa tuerca del _steering plumbing arm_?  
Si hay datos de par de apriete nada tiene esto que ver con "plumbing" sino con un componente mecánico de la dirección, _*TAL VEZ *_una pieza muy habitual llamada :"brazo Pitman" que requiere par de apriete controlado, y algún ciudadano del Celeste Imperio confundió "Pitman" con "Plumbing".


----------



## Jennygarciat

rodelu2 said:


> Lo que sabemos:
> 1) Hay una tuerca. 2) Hay un brazo. 3) Hay (tal vez)caños y/o mangueras. 4) Hay un mecanismo de dirección.
> Lo que NO sabemos (yo, por lo menos):1) Es o no hidráulico el sistema?
> Preguntas a Jennygarcia:1) Es la dirección hidráulica? 2) Hay en el original especificaciones sobre par de apriete de esa tuerca del _steering plumbing arm_?
> Si hay datos de par de apriete nada tiene esto que ver con "plumbing" sino con un componente mecánico de la dirección, _*TAL VEZ *_una pieza muy habitual llamada :"brazo Pitman" que requiere par de apriete controlado, y algún ciudadano del Celeste Imperio confundió "Pitman" con "Plumbing".


 
Si es hidraulico el sistema y una pregunta PAR DE APRIETE , Que es?  y bueno el steering plumb arm es solo mencionado una sola vez en todo el manual.


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, you said "plumb arm" just now. Is that what it says? Not "plumbing"?


----------



## rodelu2

Jennygarciat said:


> Si es hidraulico el sistema y una pregunta PAR DE APRIETE , Que es?  y bueno el steering plumb arm es solo mencionado una sola vez en todo el manual.


*Par de apriete* define el entusiasmo con el que se debe apretar una tuerca, y es indispensable para un Pitman Arm, pero innecesario para los caños de un sistema hidráulico. Buscá: "Nut tightening torque" "N/m" "ft/lb" "Torque specs".


----------



## Jocaribbean

Un "plumbing arm bolt" es un tornillo que consiste en un "brazo" o parte lisa antes de llegar a la parte de la rosca. Me supongo que la tuerca a la que te refieres es para asegurar el brazo de la dirección del bus.


----------

